# Complete power failure



## leltel (Jul 27, 2010)

Just had a bit of a problem. We hooked up to the mains yesterday to get the fridge to temperature. I have just been out to fill the fridge ready for our trip to France tomorrow afternoon and although the hook up light was on, there was no power. Tried to turn on the 12v, nothing. Hubby is at work so I switched the mains off and on, nothing. Stood pressing the battery buttons, nothing. Then heard a click, everything came on and the water hasn't dumped out. Batteries now showing full charge again. 
Has anyone any idea what it could be? We have two 110v batteries with solar panel and it is a Hymer exis-i. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Dunno, can't guess. But assume a 'dicky' mains contact. 
The Fridge would have been on mains to cool down ready to go. It could be any link or connection from the house to the van breakers.

Ray.


----------



## leltel (Jul 27, 2010)

I know it's a bit strange. Just been out to check again and so far, touch wood, it is fine. I have called my hubby too to check if there have been any faults in the area that may have tripped it in some way and apart from telling me that I must have imagined it, the answer was no!
Will check again before work in the morning but I am now paranoid. I will have to load the fridge first thing ready to go when I get home.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I think leltel to alay your fears, I would just wriggle every mains joint and plug to be sure.

I still feel it was just a less than perfect mains connection in one of the plugs. In the event of it happening again I would suggest hubby examines all the plug and socket connections.

Ray.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,
Did you notice which direction the click came from? Electroblok? Dashboard? Control Panel? Fridge?


----------



## leltel (Jul 27, 2010)

The click was from the electroblock. I only know that because its under the front seat  daft thing is hubby is out restoring peoples electric ...... I just want him home to check this!


----------



## leltel (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi folks, I just done a google search and keep coming up with the electroblock should have an OVP 01? Fitted as voltage spikes can damage them. Is this something either of you could advise on and could that be where the 'clicking' back in sound relates to? I'm not too worried now it is working ok(I have everything crossed!), but I will look into getting one of these things on our return if necessary.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

leltel said:


> Hi folks, I just done a google search and keep coming up with the electroblock should have an OVP 01? Fitted as voltage spikes can damage them. Is this something either of you could advise on and could that be where the 'clicking' back in sound relates to? I'm not too worried now it is working ok(I have everything crossed!), but I will look into getting one of these things on our return if necessary.


Hi,
I recently fitted an OVP 01 after an Electroblok fail but that was for protection against campsite EHUs but your home supply should be OK.

The click in the Electroblok is a relay being activated when you switch power on or off . I'm pretty sure a relays are activated when the battery and or the mains is switched.(which is OK as they are powering up or down relevant parts of the electroblok).

Don't know which one it was though.


----------



## leltel (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks Bill, we dont have ehu much, only when at home to get the temperature down. Touch wood all is fine at the moment, another half hour and we are off to Dover


----------

